

How do I move from finance into tech? - khaylindris

Hi.  I have an EE degree from a pretty good/well-known engineering school, but I've long since forgotten everything EE related as I went into finance right after school.  Part of that finance career involved a couple years of scripting work, but that's now past as well.  How does one move from finance back into tech?
Thanks.
======
Devlin_Donnelly
If you are interested in going the route of an entrepreneur/start-up founder,
an interesting place to begin would be to explore where these two fields
converge.

Ask yourself questions like:

What kind of new technology could improve the world of finance?

What technological tools did you wish you (or your company) had during your
career in finance?

Or you could apply your skills in finance to financing technological
enterprises. Perhaps look for a job at a VC firm that focuses on tech
investments. You could learn more about technological enterprises on the job
there, and see where in the tech world you might like to branch out to next.

~~~
khaylindris
Thanks for your response. I'm not in a position right now to start a startup
however. My career in finance has not allowed me to build up a substantial
nest egg (curse those student loans). A VC firm also sounds impossible to get
into. I'm pretty low on the totem pole at work - not exactly gordon gekko
here. I do think about those two questions quite a bit actually (nothing
concrete yet).

My question was a bit broader than that. There's the possibility I could
sharpen back up my development skills and go the route of trying to be a
software engineer. My friends in development tell me I would be good at it. If
that is indeed true, what are some good ways to show the world that?

Also, what other routes are there? Coder and VC - are those it? Or are there
lesser known paths?

